
Bay Area’s high prices, traffic could spur exodus - cx1000
http://m.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/Bay-Area-s-high-prices-traffic-could-spur-11037498.php
======
JBReefer
Given how many comments here lament the requirement to live in SV, this makes
perfect sense. It's sort of shocking it hasn't actually started to happen,
based on how much people talk about wanting to leave.

